# Slide 130 29" 2015



## ChrisStahl (30. Juni 2014)

Das Slide 130 29" kommt im Herbst mit einem komplett überarbeiteten Rahmen. Bodo hat die Zugführung modifiziert und die Rohrdimensionen angepasst. Das Ergebnis: erhebliche Gewichtseinsparungen mit höheren STW Werten. Die Resonanz unserer Teamfahrer: Grinsen. Der 29" leichte AM bildet jetzt genau das Mittelglied zwischen dem neuen Skeen 29" 100mm als reine Race/CC Waffe und dem neuen Slide 150 650 B als mittleres AM. Das Carbon 160 650B wird ebenso leicht modifiziert und es wird ein neues E1 mit asymmetrischen Laufradgrößen geben, wie von euch gewünscht: Bodo hat reagiert! Für Tourenfahrer bringen wir noch das Slide 120 650 B und ergänzen die AM/Enduro-Palette mit dem neuen Carbon 180er nach oben. Zur Preisgestaltung der 2015er Palette 


 

 

 

 

 geben wir gerne einen Vorab-Kommentar: Es wird ultra-hot!


----------



## help (30. Juni 2014)

Bitte auch Bilder vom Slide 120 reinstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (30. Juni 2014)

SLIDE 130 29" 2015 lieferbar ab Ende September. Preis ab 1599,- Euros.


----------



## fissenid (1. Juli 2014)

Slide 120 650 B

Bilder????


----------



## Fact (1. Juli 2014)

ja, mehr Bilder und eine Gewichts und Preisinformation zum Slide 120 650B wären toll !!!
und auch ab wann  es erhältlich sein wird.


----------



## filiale (1. Juli 2014)

Leichter geworden  da muß ich doch mal über den Umstieg wieder zum Radon nachdenken 

Übersichtliches Portfolio, Zitat: "Der 29" leichte AM bildet jetzt genau das Mittelglied zwischen dem neuen Skeen 29" 100mm als reine Race/CC Waffe und dem neuen Slide 150 650 B als mittleres AM" 

Zitat: "ein neues E1 mit asymmetrischen Laufradgrößen" ... ich bin sprachlos, das wird ein Kracher


----------



## Fact (1. Juli 2014)

das Gewichtsthema anzugehen war eine wirklich richtige und wichtige Entscheidung.... für mich bis jetzt die einzige wirkliche downside des 2014er Modells....jetzt überleg sogar ich mit 1,72 cm das Slide 130 29" zu nehmen..... mal sehen wo ihr beim Gewicht landet 

aber auf jeden Fall schon mal dickes Kompliment das "Problem" adressiert zu haben!

GJ


----------



## Runterberger (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob mein Beitrag hier passt...
Versuche es trotzdem einmal. 
Mein Slide 130 8.0 fahre ich sehr gerne und bin auch echt zufrieden damit. Nur mit dem Dämpfersetup komme ich nicht zurecht. Bei 25prozent Sag nutze ich nur 85prozent des Federweges. Um Durchschläge zu provozieren muß ich 40prozent Sag fahren. 
Bei ca. 95 kg Kampfgewocht fahre ich mit 200Psi.
Gibt es da Richtwerte? Kann mir jmd. Helfen?


----------



## Bierschinken88 (1. Juli 2014)

Zu progressiv der Dämpfer? - Spacer in der Luftkammer?
Evt. mal kleiner machen oder ne größere Luftkammer nehmen.


----------



## Runterberger (2. Juli 2014)

Ne größere Luftkammer gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht für diesen Dämpfer...


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Juli 2014)

Runterberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob mein Beitrag hier passt...
> Versuche es trotzdem einmal.
> Mein Slide 130 8.0 fahre ich sehr gerne und bin auch echt zufrieden damit. Nur mit dem Dämpfersetup komme ich nicht zurecht. Bei 25prozent Sag nutze ich nur 85prozent des Federweges. Um Durchschläge zu provozieren muß ich 40prozent Sag fahren.
> ...


Was soll daran nicht Stimmen, man muß nicht bei jeder Fahrt den Hinterbau zum Durchschlagen bringen fahr das ding mit mit
nur 85% Ausnutzung und wenn das Bike mit der Gabel harmoniert gut ist es. Bin beim 130er wenn ich damit unterwegs bin immer darüber am Nachdenken das Bike auf 140er Gabeln umzustellen da der Hinterbau eindeutig mehr kann als die Gabeln.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Juli 2014)

Fact schrieb:


> das Gewichtsthema anzugehen war eine wirklich richtige und wichtige Entscheidung.... für mich bis jetzt die einzige wirkliche downside des 2014er Modells....jetzt überleg sogar ich mit 1,72 cm das Slide 130 29" zu nehmen..... mal sehen wo ihr beim Gewicht landet
> 
> aber auf jeden Fall schon mal dickes Kompliment das "Problem" adressiert zu haben!
> 
> GJ


Ja unser 14er sind zum Teil sehr schwer, aber die 150Gr. die unser Rahmen schwerer ist als leichte andere Rahmen die sind gut
Angelegt in absolut Sorgenfrei punkto Rahmenhaltbarkeit. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Fact (2. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ja unser 14er sind zum Teil sehr schwer, aber die 150Gr. die unser Rahmen schwerer ist als leichte andere Rahmen die sind gut
> Angelegt in absolut Sorgenfrei punkto Rahmenhaltbarkeit. Gruß Bodo



wenn ich gar ned den Berg raufkomm kann ich die Rahmenhaltbarkeit beim runterfahren erst gar ned testen....


----------



## Bierschinken88 (2. Juli 2014)

Dann iss zwei Teller Nudeln weniger


----------



## filiale (2. Juli 2014)

Fact schrieb:


> wenn ich gar ned den Berg raufkomm kann ich die Rahmenhaltbarkeit beim runterfahren erst gar ned testen....



Es geht halt nix über Leistung  da bringt Dir auch ein leichteres Fahrrad nix


----------



## Fact (2. Juli 2014)

ihr habt natürlich beide recht, aber es is sicher im Sinne von Bodo dass ich lieber € 300.- für die hochwertige (leichtere) Ausstattungsreihe mehr ausgebe als am Teller was überzulassen.... und ich hoffe er entwickelt weiter leichtere Räder damit ich weiter ungestört essen und Geld ausgeben kann. 
lieber den Magen verrenken, als dem Wirt was schenken....
wenns mir nur ums Training ginge hätt ich den größten Effekt mit dem Klapprad raufzufahren, aber ich will einfach nur überleben beim rauffahren


----------



## Runterberger (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo


BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Was soll daran nicht Stimmen, man muß nicht bei jeder Fahrt den Hinterbau zum Durchschlagen bringen fahr das ding mit mit
> nur 85% Ausnutzung und wenn das Bike mit der Gabel harmoniert gut ist es. Bin beim 130er wenn ich damit unterwegs bin immer darüber am Nachdenken das Bike auf 140er Gabeln umzustellen da der Hinterbau eindeutig mehr kann als die Gabeln.
> Gruß Bodo


Hallo Bodo,

Danke für die Antwort.
Auf ne 140-er Gabel hab ich schon ungestellt da ich "fluffige" Fahrwerke mag. An der Gabel nutze ich auf meiner Hausrunde den Federweg 2-3 mal komplett aus. Vorteil der Gabel ist der das man diese besser auf die persönlichen Vorlieben einstellen kann als den Dämpfer. Ich finde es nämlich eher Verschwendung nominel ein 130mm Bike zu fahren und nur 110mm zu nutzen...
Könntest du mir nen anderen Dämpfer empfehlen? Oder ein anderes Setup?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (3. Juli 2014)

Runterberger schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> ...


Da ein Monarch RT3 mit HV Kammer und 4Spacern Verbaut ist erst mal die Spacer entfernen . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Runterberger (3. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Da ein Monarch RT3 mit HV Kammer und 4Spacern Verbaut ist erst mal die Spacer entfernen . Gruß Bodo


 Leider ist eben keine HV Kammer verwendet. Für 2014-er Modelle habe ich auch auf der SRAM Seite nichts passendes gefunden.
Ich glaube ich werde damit leben müssen. Ein neuer Dämpfer ist mir jedenfalls im Moment zu teuer.


----------



## filiale (3. Juli 2014)

Runterberger schrieb:


> Leider ist eben keine HV Kammer verwendet. Für 2014-er Modelle habe ich auch auf der SRAM Seite nichts passendes gefunden.
> Ich glaube ich werde damit leben müssen. Ein neuer Dämpfer ist mir jedenfalls im Moment zu teuer.



Die Hersteller wie Radon kaufen keine Standardware ein. Der Dämpfer ist ein OEM Produkt, das heißt nach Vorgaben von Radon hergestellt/konfiguriert. Den gibt es so nicht im normalen Aftermarket zu kaufen. Daher findest Du manchmal Produkte die am Rad verbaut sind so nicht 1:1 auf der Homepage der Zubehörherstellers.


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Hersteller wie Radon kaufen keine Standardware ein. Der Dämpfer ist ein OEM Produkt, das heißt nach Vorgaben von Radon hergestellt/konfiguriert. Den gibt es so nicht im normalen Aftermarket zu kaufen. Daher findest Du manchmal Produkte die am Rad verbaut sind so nicht 1:1 auf der Homepage der Zubehörherstellers.


Stimmt ich hatte einen Fehler gemacht mein erster Spec war ein HV mit 4 Sp. war uns dann aber zu fluppig darauf hin der
Dämpfer ohne HV. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Beppe (4. Juli 2014)

Runterberger schrieb:


> Leider ist eben keine HV Kammer verwendet. Für 2014-er Modelle habe ich auch auf der SRAM Seite nichts passendes gefunden.
> Ich glaube ich werde damit leben müssen. Ein neuer Dämpfer ist mir jedenfalls im Moment zu teuer.




Ich kann mich deiner Meinung nur anschließen. Der Federweg ist sebst mit meinen 90Kg schlicht nicht nutzbar. Meinem leichtgewichtigen Kollegen gehts nicht besser. Selbst bei Sprüngen reizt man den FW nicht voll aus.
Mir ist es auch ein Rätsel, warum das 15er Modell wieder mit überlangem Vorbau ausgeliefert wird. 
Mit kurzem Vorbau lenkt das Bike viel agiler und klettert dabei kein bischen schlechter.
Ansonsten ist das 29er Slide ein tolles bike, dass viel Spaß macht. Komplettgewicht bei meinem nach Tausch der LR knapp unter 14kg.


----------



## Runterberger (4. Juli 2014)

ichbin sonst auch sehr zufrieden damit.warte schon gespannt auf den Debon Air kit um meinem Dämpfer ein lineareres Ansprechen einzuverleiben. Vielleicht als Anregung, da sih das Bike für mich zwischen Enduro und Marathon bewegt sollte m.M. nach 2 Setups geben. EinmL eher soft, etwas mehr Richtung All Mountain plus, und einmal etwas härter, Richtung Tour und Marathon. Das Rad gibt theoretisch beides her...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. Juli 2014)

@BODOPROBST Leichter ist super! Ist es auch handlicher/wendiger geworden? Vielleicht die Kettenstreben etwas kürzer? Was hat sich an der Geometrie verändert?


----------



## ChrisStahl (14. Juli 2014)

Slide 130 2015 im Anmarsch


----------



## greg12 (14. Juli 2014)

schade! bis aufs 7,0er modell wieder nur fox schrott an den bikes! :-( ansonsten wärs ja durchaus nett!


----------



## Vincy (14. Juli 2014)

Sieht auf alle Fälle deutlich besser aus, als das Vorgängermodell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (14. Juli 2014)

Glückwunsch Bodo (und alle Radon Mitarbeiter) zum tollen Design der neuen 29er Slides!! Bin begeistert, allerdings habe ich vor 4 Wochen noch das "alte" gekauft..aber den ganzen Sommer kein Rad, das halte ich nicht aus ..... 

Ich würde 3 Dinge generell verbessern:

1. Vorbau max. 60mm
2. Federweg 140mm
3. Mischbereifung mit leichtem und schnellem CC Hinterreifen und groberem AM Frontreifen


----------



## greg12 (14. Juli 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Bodo (und alle Radon Mitarbeiter) zum tollen Design der neuen 29er Slides!! Bin begeistert, allerdings habe ich vor 4 Wochen noch das "alte" gekauft..aber den ganzen Sommer kein Rad, das halte ich nicht aus .....
> 
> Ich würde 3 Dinge generell verbessern:
> 
> ...



vorbau max 60mm - perfekt! aber dann auch gleich diesen schweren seltsamen und unbrauchbaren konischen spacer entfernen! damit käme mehr druck auf die front und spart auch noch 70gramm für 0 gebühr!


----------



## Lry_ (14. Juli 2014)

Ab wann sollten sie denn verfügbar sein - brauche Ersatz für mein gestohlenes 2014er und möchte eigentlich noch warten


----------



## hometrails (15. Juli 2014)

...und wenn es dann noch dazu wieder alle paar Wochen 20% auf alles außer Tiernahrung gibt...


----------



## STW08 (19. Juli 2014)

Lry_ schrieb:


> Ab wann sollten sie denn verfügbar sein - brauche Ersatz für mein gestohlenes 2014er und möchte eigentlich noch warten


 ende September!!!
ich überlege auch gerade ob ich noch warten soll. Es wird Zeit für etwas neues...


----------



## alex-bauigel (26. Juli 2014)

Mal eine Frage an Bodo und Chris...

Warum wird nach wie vor soviel Fox verbaut? Fox hat sich in den letzten beiden Jahren ja nicht unbedingt mit Ruhm bekleckert. Noch dazu sind die Teile teuer und wartungsunfreundlich. Daher würde es mich schon sehr interessieren, warums sich die Bike-Hersteller so an Fox "klammern"? Es gibt doch eigentlich gute und z.T. sogar günstigere Alternativen insbesondere aus dem Hause RockShox.

Schon mal danke fü die Antwort. 

Grüße, Alex


----------



## mfleschler (3. August 2014)

Hallo,
 Wie spürbar wird der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem 2014er slide 130 9.0 gegenüber dem neuen 8.0 sein? Habe mir das 9.0 im summerblowout in white bestellt.  Überall höre ich von dem hohen Gewicht. Lohnt es sich nur wegen dem Gewicht zu warten? Ist das deutlich spürbar für einen gelegenheitssingletrailfahrer?

Lg, Michael aus Kaiserslautern


----------



## filiale (3. August 2014)

Gewicht ist relativ zu sehen. Man merkt es besonders an den Felgen wenn die rotierenden Massen leichter sind. Ob das Rad selbst jetzt 300gr. weniger wiegt ist für nen Gelegenheitsfahrer unrelevant, der sollte erstmal Kraft und Kondition bekommen und an sich selbst arbeiten bevor man versucht durch das Material Vorteile zu gewinnen. 70% macht der Fahrer aus, 30% das Material.


----------



## mfleschler (4. August 2014)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Dann habe ich ja vielleicht alles richtig gemacht.
Morgen kommt es schon und ich hab Urlaub, yiha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEDLEE (9. August 2014)




----------



## MEDLEE (9. August 2014)

Chris Steel: Give foto Slide 130 8,0 .I will be very grateful. Fan from Slovakia.


----------



## BjoernMacManama (11. August 2014)

Hi zusammen,

was meint ihr? Lieber bis Ende Sept. auf die neuen Slides warten oder aber im SSV das 130 9.0 2014er Modell kaufen? 

Bis Ende Sept. kann ich auch noch auf meinem alten Drahtesel hocken. Oder ist die Preis Leistung beim jetzigen Modell im SSV so unschlagbar das man zuschlagen muss und nix falsch machen kann? Probefahrt habe ich schon hinter mir ;-)

Lg


----------



## Oshiki (12. August 2014)

Mir gefällt das 2015er 29"!
Aber ich habe mir jetzt das weisse Slide bestellt. 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (12. August 2014)

Ich würde warten, da das 2015er Modell vor allem hinsichtlich Gewicht und Handling überarbeitet worden sein soll. Und das konnte das 2014er Slide 130 absolut vertragen.

Nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen: Das 2014er Slide ist ein sehr gutes Rad, mir persönlich aber war es zu sperrig, zu groß und zu schwer. Deswegen bin ich auf das neue gespannt.


----------



## BjoernMacManama (12. August 2014)

Hi,

ob das neue denn dann nicht vielleicht zu filigran ist für einen über 2 Meter und 115 Kilo schweren Menschen wie mich? Da hört sich groß, schwer und sperrig doch eigentlich gut an beim jetzigen, oder seh ich das falsch? Hihi...

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (12. August 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ich würde warten, da das 2015er Modell vor allem hinsichtlich Gewicht und Handling überarbeitet worden sein soll. Und das konnte das 2014er Slide 130 absolut vertragen.
> 
> Nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen: Das 2014er Slide ist ein sehr gutes Rad, mir persönlich aber war es zu sperrig, zu groß und zu schwer. Deswegen bin ich auf das neue gespannt.



Wir haben fast alle Modelle überarbeitet:
BS Zugführung
Slide 150 ganz neu in 650B
Skeen ganz neu in 29"
Slide 29" ganz überarbeitet
ZR Team 26 ganz neu in 650B
Spire ganz neu
Sage ganz neu
Vaillant überarbeitet
Cross überarbeitet


----------



## BjoernMacManama (12. August 2014)

Hi Chris,

meinste dann auch bei mir lieber warten? Wird es denn dann auch im September die Slide Modelle abholbereit in Bonn geben? Oder nur Bestsellbar und Liefertermin iwann?

Lg Björn


----------



## ChrisStahl (12. August 2014)

BjoernMacManama schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> meinste dann auch bei mir lieber warten? Wird es denn dann auch im September die Slide Modelle abholbereit in Bonn geben? Oder nur Bestsellbar und Liefertermin iwann?
> 
> Lg Björn



Wir haben alles für Ende Sep bestellt. Verzögerungen sind normal, aber wir sind komplett leer gelaufen und haben keine Bikes mehr.
Hoffen alle inständig dass es klappt!!!


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. August 2014)

BjoernMacManama schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ob das neue denn dann nicht vielleicht zu filigran ist für einen über 2 Meter und 115 Kilo schweren Menschen wie mich? Da hört sich groß, schwer und sperrig doch eigentlich gut an beim jetzigen, oder seh ich das falsch? Hihi...
> 
> Lg


Das Slide 130 ist nicht sperrig aber deine 115kg steckt es locker weg wo da die die Grenzen liegen das sind die Laufräder da muß man bei über 95kg immer ein Auge drauf haben.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Oshiki (12. August 2014)

von den 2014 sind doch im Shop fast alle Größen noch erhältlich.  Oder sehe ich das falsch? 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## BjoernMacManama (12. August 2014)

Hi,

ich weiß et ook net wa. Warten aufs neue oder das jetzige noch koofen. Puh, gar nicht so einfach. Finde das 2014 auch ganz geil eigentlich mit Fox und Sram, in Weiß oder schwarz. Für mich soll das auch eher was zum Touren werden.

Lg


----------



## JR_Jazzman (13. August 2014)

@ Radon
kann man den neuen Rahmen auch einzeln kaufen?
Wenn ja, wieviel würde er kosten? (gerne auch als PM)
Ich würde dann mein 2014er umbauen. Außerdem möchte ich gerne ein neues Farbdesign am Bike.


----------



## Scay`Ger (15. August 2014)

Was für einen Sattelrohrdurchmesser wird das 2015er Slide 130 29" (7.0) haben? Wieder 31.6mm wie das 2014er?


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. August 2014)

Scay`Ger schrieb:


> Was für einen Sattelrohrdurchmesser wird das 2015er Slide 130 29" (7.0) haben? Wieder 31.6mm wie das 2014er?


Richtig


----------



## lordbritannia (18. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt ihr die Länge des Steuerrohrs der Rockshox Revelation Gabel am derzeitigen Slide 29 8.0/9.0 SL?

Vielleicht Bodo?

Danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battle4Paradise (19. August 2014)

Wie lang ist denn die Kettenstrebe vom 2015er Slide 29 130 ?


----------



## lordbritannia (19. August 2014)

Battle4Paradise schrieb:


> Wie lang ist denn die Kettenstrebe vom 2015er Slide 29 130 ?


siehe Homepage, steht unter Geometrie


----------



## Battle4Paradise (19. August 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> siehe Homepage, steht unter Geometrie



Auf der Homepage sind doch nur die 2014er bikes, oder nicht?


----------



## lordbritannia (19. August 2014)

Battle4Paradise schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage sind doch nur die 2014er bikes, oder nicht?


stimmt, sorry. ich dachte 2014 Modelle....


----------



## CubElite (1. September 2014)

Guten Morgen,

ab wann wird denn das Slide 29 10.0 auf der Homepage zu sehen sein?

Danke und Gruß,
Steffen


----------



## Louis1979 (1. September 2014)

Finde die Modelle dieses Jahr auch richtig stimmig. Das Slide 29 9.0 hat es mir angetan.


----------



## lordbritannia (1. September 2014)

Louis1979 schrieb:


> Finde die Modelle dieses Jahr auch richtig stimmig. Das Slide 29 9.0 hat es mir angetan.


Ich vermisse Rock Shox Fahrwerke an den teuren Slide 130 Modellen, aber sonst sind die Modelle richtig schick.... kaufst du dir das 9.0? Wo ist eigentlich das 10.0 hin? Gibt es auch wieder SL Varianten oder kommt das erst viel später?


----------



## CubElite (1. September 2014)

Das 10.0 ist nun auch online, tolles Bike!


----------



## greg12 (2. September 2014)

kann mir jemand die geometrieunterschiede zwischen 14er und 15er modell erläutern. lt. hp sind beide komplett gleich. keine verkürzung des hinterbaues beim 15er??? fehler auf der hp???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim-beam (2. September 2014)

Wie sieht es mit dem Gewicht beim 10.0 aus ! Es gibt da keine Angaben.
Hat jemand eine Info darüber.


----------



## konsti-d (5. September 2014)

@BODOPROBST &  @Radon-Bikes : wäre nett, wenn ihr darauf antworten könntet. Ist nämlich durchaus verwirrend und vermutlich für einige durchaus Kaufentscheidend:


greg12 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand die geometrieunterschiede zwischen 14er und 15er modell erläutern. lt. hp sind beide komplett gleich. keine verkürzung des hinterbaues beim 15er??? fehler auf der hp???



Danke 
Konsti


----------



## konsti-d (11. September 2014)

sorry, für den Doppelpost, macht hier aber durchaus Sinn, denke ich.

Bräuchte ne kleine Hilfe bezüglich der CC-Fahigkeiten des Slide, mehr dazu hier drin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-130-29er-fuer-cc-etc-verwendbar.724739/


----------



## lordbritannia (15. September 2014)

wo sind denn bitte die Slide 29" 130 2015 hin? auf der Homepage sind sie verschwunden...

http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/


----------



## filiale (15. September 2014)

Ausverkauft


----------



## Nezzar (15. September 2014)

Kann die ohne Weiteres sehen. Hier zB das 7er: http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/all-mountain/slide-29/slide-29-70/

Es steht halt nur nicht ausdrücklich 130 dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (15. September 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Kann die ohne Weiteres sehen. Hier zB das 7er: http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/all-mountain/slide-29/slide-29-70/
> 
> Es steht halt nur nicht ausdrücklich 130 dran.


genau die waren gerade nicht da....passt...


----------



## konsti-d (16. September 2014)

ich dacht die Dinger sind ne Zeit lang weg und der Fehler mit dem verkürzten Hinterbau wird behoben. Ist wohl immer noch von 450mm auf 450mm verkürzt...


----------



## filiale (16. September 2014)

War auch mein Gedanke, aber die Beschreibung ist noch immer falsch...mal schauen ob das je geändert wird...


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. September 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> ich dacht die Dinger sind ne Zeit lang weg und der Fehler mit dem verkürzten Hinterbau wird behoben. Ist wohl immer noch von 450mm auf 450mm verkürzt...


Hallo hier noch mal auf den Hinterbau zu kommen . wir hatten eine Version mit 444mm fertig aber nur noch für 2 Fach 22/36
tauglich. Wurde aber von unseren Verkäufern nicht angenommen wegen der 22-30-40 . Zum Gewicht der Modelle kann sein
das noch keine 3 Modelle da sind zum Wiegen. Ein Tipp für die Gewichtsfans die Serien Bereifung ist Super aber mit Schauch
fast 2,2kg schwer fahre bei meinen 1,6kg mit Milch und bin super Zufrieden . Überrings durch die neuen Umwerfer die für 16
kommen ist es möglich bis auf 438mm herunter zu gehen ohne gegen Einbau Vorschriften zu verstosen .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## filiale (16. September 2014)

Dann korrigiert doch mal die falsche Beschreibung des Hinterbau auf der Homepage, die Verwaltung der neuen Homepage soll doch jetzt einfacher geworden sein wie Ihr so sagt.


----------



## Beppe (16. September 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo hier noch mal auf den Hinterbau zu kommen . wir hatten eine Version mit 444mm fertig aber nur noch für 2 Fach 22/36
> tauglich. Wurde aber von unseren Verkäufern nicht angenommen wegen der 22-30-40 . Zum Gewicht der Modelle kann sein
> das noch keine 3 Modelle da sind zum Wiegen. Ein Tipp für die Gewichtsfans die Serien Bereifung ist Super aber mit Schauch
> fast 2,2kg schwer fahre bei meinen 1,6kg mit Milch und bin super Zufrieden . Überrings durch die neuen Umwerfer die für 16
> kommen ist es möglich bis auf 438mm herunter zu gehen ohne gegen Einbau Vorschriften zu verstosen .  Gruß Bodo



Schickt eure Verkäufer mal mit aktuellen Übersetzungen ins Gelände. Zweifach war gestern, triple vorvorgestern und braucht kein Mensch, der sein Bike dem Einsatzzweck entsprechend bewegt.


----------



## filiale (16. September 2014)

Beppe schrieb:


> Schickt eure Verkäufer mal mit aktuellen Übersetzungen ins Gelände. Zweifach war gestern, triple vorvorgestern und braucht kein Mensch, der sein Bike dem Einsatzzweck entsprechend bewegt.



Für Enduro und Downhill haste Recht, aber es gibt auch viele Gelegenheitsbiker die nur 1000km im Jahr fahren und denen einfach die Kraft fehlt mit 1fach den Berg hochzufahren (es geht nur ums hochfahren !)


----------



## help (16. September 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Für Enduro und Downhill haste Recht, aber es gibt auch viele Gelegenheitsbiker die nur 1000km im Jahr fahren und denen einfach die Kraft fehlt mit 1fach den Berg hochzufahren (es geht nur ums hochfahren !)


Naja bei den kürzeren wäre 2fach gegangen, somit kommt man locker die Berge hoch


----------



## Beppe (16. September 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Für Enduro und Downhill haste Recht, aber es gibt auch viele Gelegenheitsbiker die nur 1000km im Jahr fahren und denen einfach die Kraft fehlt mit 1fach den Berg hochzufahren (es geht nur ums hochfahren !)




Bodo schrieb, daß 2fach am Verkauf gescheitert ist und das war die Klippe, um kürzere Streben zu realisieren. Einen 2fach Antrieb bekommt man doch so abgestuft, daß auch sog. Gelegenheitsbiker überall hochkommen. 
Einfach scheitert dann nachvollziehbar daran, wo das Komplettbike preislich positioniert werden soll.


----------



## Beppe (16. September 2014)

help schrieb:


> Naja bei den kürzeren wäre 2fach gegangen, somit kommt man locker die Berge hoch



So schauts aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (17. September 2014)

stinkt mir jetzt total, dass das nicht ein wenig verkürzt wurde wegen 3-fach, mir wäre eh 2-fach lieber (1-fach scheidet aus Geldgründen) ...
blöd... naja ob ich die 6mm gemerkt hätte?


----------



## quantec (21. April 2015)

Hi Radon User,

welche Vorbaulänge hat das 2015er Slide 130 29" in der 20" Ausführung? Ich bin Einsteiger und bin mir nicht sicher ob der Standard zu lang sein könnte. Was ist wohl die goldene Mitte für Tourenbiker die gelegentlich leichte Trails fahren?

LG
quantec


----------



## Paul Powell (25. April 2015)

Hi. An meinem 130 8.0 in L ist er 90 mm. 

Mir etwas zu lang. Das ist aber Geschmacksache.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## besi (25. April 2015)

Hallo
der Tred ist ja nun schon etwas älter und hoffe noch auch eine Meinung von Euch

Ich bin die letzten 20 Jahre mit einem Cube HT gefahren und die Geometrei ist stark nach vorne geneigt und das Fahren mit dem Rad ist sehr unbequem. Nachdem ich gerne ein 29 hätte und auch einen Federweg von 14 cm bin ich mit einem Kompromiss beim Slide 29  mit 13 cm hängen geblieben. Denke der eine cm reisst es doch nicht heraus. Mir gefallen eben die 29 gut und von der Rolleingeschaft und der größere Durchmesser holt den fehlenden cm wieder heraus.

Ich bin 1,77 größ und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86 cm wiege 76 kg. Fahre gerne Waldwege und eben auch mal Trails eben von allem etwas.

Bei anderen Marken hab ich mich schon umgeschaut aber vom Preis Leistung und von dem Style bin ich doch zum Slide hingezogen.

Nun zu meinen Fragen.

1. Welche Rahmengröße würdet Ihr nehmen.
2. Wo ist das Preis Leistungsverhältnis besser, beim 8.0 mit 13,35 kg oder beim 9.0 mit 13,20 = 500 € (Lohnt sich der Aufpreis)
3. Wie ist das mit dem Probefahren? Kann das Rad nicht testen da ich nach Bonn 5 Std fahre. Kann man das Rad empfehlen.
4. Wie ist der Unterschied von 29 auf 27,5 denn bei dem Slide 27.5 9 hätte ich zwar 15 cm Federweg aber dann müsste ich auf die 29 verzichten.

Bin für alle Antworten dankbar

mfg
Besi


----------



## Paul Powell (26. April 2015)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/service/service-partner/ 

Vielleicht einer in deiner Naehe ?


----------



## besi (26. April 2015)

Danke für den Link den kannte ich schon. Werde mal bei einem Servicpartner nachfragen ob die evtl. ein Bike zum Probesitzen haben.


----------



## Mattotor (26. April 2015)

Ich bin im Moment sehr geil auf das Slide 8.0 in rot.
In 2 Monaten hätte ich das Geld.Soll ich zuschlagen oder bis September warten?


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. April 2015)

Mattotor schrieb:


> Ich bin im Moment sehr geil auf das Slide 8.0 in rot.
> In 2 Monaten hätte ich das Geld.Soll ich zuschlagen oder bis September warten?


Wenn in 2 Monaten noch eins da ist schlag zu die Bikes von 16 werden nicht günstiger.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. April 2015)

besi schrieb:


> Hallo
> der Tred ist ja nun schon etwas älter und hoffe noch auch eine Meinung von Euch
> 
> Ich bin die letzten 20 Jahre mit einem Cube HT gefahren und die Geometrei ist stark nach vorne geneigt und das Fahren mit dem Rad ist sehr unbequem. Nachdem ich gerne ein 29 hätte und auch einen Federweg von 14 cm bin ich mit einem Kompromiss beim Slide 29  mit 13 cm hängen geblieben. Denke der eine cm reisst es doch nicht heraus. Mir gefallen eben die 29 gut und von der Rolleingeschaft und der größere Durchmesser holt den fehlenden cm wieder heraus.
> ...


Gr. M ob 29" oder 27,5" das kann ich dir nicht Beantworten.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruedigold (26. Juli 2015)

@ Bodo Probst: Ich habe 2 Fragen. Erhalten die 29er Slides für 2016 die neue Fox 34? 140 mm FW?


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. Juli 2015)

ruedigold schrieb:


> @ Bodo Probst: Ich habe 2 Fragen. Erhalten die 29er Slides für 2016 die neue Fox 34? 140 mm FW?


Ja es wird mit Yari , Pike und F34 kommen aber 130mm.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## Paul Powell (7. Oktober 2015)

Hat sich am alurahmen des 29er von 2015 auf 2016 etwas verändert ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## papaluna (9. November 2015)

Ansprechverhalten der eingebauten Fox CTD Evolution Gabel

Nachdem ich das Rad nun mehrere hundert km eingefahren habe, muß ich leiderfesthalten, das sich das unkomfortable Verhalten bei kleinen schnell aufeinander folgenden Schlägen bzw. generell gegenüber kleine Schlägen nicht verbessert hat.
Selbst meine alte Marzocchi Pro Eta 2004 war da komfortabler.

CTD funktioniert übrigens und Luftdruck/SAG wurde schon div. Einstellungen von mir ausprobiert.

Hat schon jemand einen Weg gefunden das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel zu verbessern?
Der Austausch der kompletter Kartusche kommt aufgrund der hohen Kosten nicht in Frage.
Ich dachte eher an Öl geringerer Viskosität, stärkere Negativfeder, andere Shims(sofern vorhanden.

Maximale käme der Austausch auf den 2016er Kolben mit Luftnegativ-feder(~43€) http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-FACTORY...-32--29in-130mm--FLOAT-NA-2--1-110--Bore.html
sofern dies über geht und wirklich spürbare Besserung bringen würde.


----------



## Paul Powell (21. Februar 2016)

Passt eigentlich Gabel und Daempfer von Slide 130 29 10 HD 2016 in den Rahmen vom Slide 130 8.0 2015?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Februar 2016)

Paul Powell schrieb:


> Passt eigentlich Gabel und Daempfer von Slide 130 29 10 HD 2016 in den Rahmen vom Slide 130 8.0 2015?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## z3rberus (9. April 2016)

Gestern ist mein Slide 130 10 HD gekommen, sehr sehr geiles Gerät. Qualität und Optik sind Klasse ! Bin also froh, dass ich mein Spectral 8.9 storniert hab ;-)
Mal sehen ob ich noch auf 2x11 umbaue - aber erstmal schaue ich ob ich mit 1x11 klarkomme.
Optisch ist's der Hammer und der Rahmen in XL kommt mir als Langbeiner (1,89m - Sl93,5) recht gut entgegen - genug Platz für die Beine, keine Streckbank-Gefühle und nur minimale Überhöhung


----------



## papaluna (16. Mai 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/slide-130-29-2015.711158/page-4#post-13363184
Nachdem einige Monate und etliche Kilometer ins Land gegangen sind und sich das Ansprechverhalten in keinster Weiße verbessert hat, hier nochmal die Frage ob sich jemand bereits(zwischenzeitlich) mit dem Thema auseinandergestzt hat und Verbesserungen erzielen konnte,
z.B. mittels Ölwechsel, Austausch der Stahl-Negativfeder gegen eine weichere(gibt es die?) oder gar gegen die neue(2016)*Luft-Negativfeder*)


----------

